# Jøtul Sebago IPI - Doesn't Heat all that Well



## BeachBumm (Feb 16, 2018)

I switched from a Valor Madrona (LP - 26000 btu input / Energuide 70% ) to a Jøtul Sebago 400DV IPI (LP 32000 btu input / Energuide 69%).  The Madrona produced more heat and a hotter heat than the Sebago. How can that be - with the 6000 btu difference?

Does anyone know why that would be?  Could there be something in the Sebago setup that should be adjusted so it produces more heat?


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 16, 2018)

If everything else is the same, Venting, location, LP tank pressure, the only reason I can give for 
less heat is that the Sebago gas valve regulator is not completely opening to the HIGH position...


----------



## BeachBumm (Feb 16, 2018)

DAKSY said:


> If everything else is the same, Venting, location, LP tank pressure, the only reason I can give for
> less heat is that the Sebago gas valve regulator is not completely opening to the HIGH position...



Thanks Bob. Is there a way to check if the Sebago gas valve regulator is not completely opening to the HIGH position?  If it was not on high now, and was adjusted to be on high, would the flame look higher after the adjustment?


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 16, 2018)

It should be set using a manometer. You will need to find out what the highest pressure is at the outlet port (burner side) of the valve.
Does this unit have a remote to set it to high or is the Hi-Lo adjustment done using a manual knob?


----------



## BeachBumm (Feb 16, 2018)

DAKSY said:


> It should be set using a manometer. You will need to find out what the highest pressure is at the outlet port (burner side) of the valve.
> Does this unit have a remote to set it to high or is the Hi-Lo adjustment done using a manual knob?



There is a remote that can set the flame 5 different heights.


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 16, 2018)

It was probably set up incorrectly. Needs to be calibrated to the HIGHEST setting & then stepped down.
Like I posted earlier, you will need a manometer to do that.


----------



## BeachBumm (Feb 16, 2018)

DAKSY said:


> It was probably set up incorrectly. Needs to be calibrated to the HIGHEST setting & then stepped down.
> Like I posted earlier, you will need a manometer to do that.



Is a manometer something that the installer should have?  (The installer is actually a heating and air con company that happens to sell gas & wood stoves.)


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 16, 2018)

Yes. See the diagram below...







Here is the manual that I found it in:

http://enviro.com/custom_content/docs/manuals/C-10100 Instruction GAS Service Manual.pdf


----------



## BeachBumm (Feb 16, 2018)

Thanks Bob. I'll pass it along to the installer.  Do you think Jøtul is pretty accurate when they state that the Sebago is a 32000 btu unit?  If the manometer says things are set correctly, would there be any other reason the heater doesn't seem to heat as well as a lesser model (Madrona)?


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 16, 2018)

I sold, serviced & installed the Jotuls for 11+ years... I thought the GF400 
Sebago was the nicest of the Jotul Gas Units & it threw nice heat 
for the size of the firebox. 
If you went up in BTU input, you should be getting more heat.
I guess I'd question your installers, but I'd probably try not to upset them too much.
If they're also the ones who are gonna perform your required servicing.
Maybe they just missed a step. I just really think you should be warmer than you were,
& an adjustment can be made to make it so.
Good Luck...


----------



## BeachBumm (Feb 16, 2018)

I will ask them if they have the manometer, if not we'll take about getting one.  It does seem strange that it's not as warm as the Madrona was.  If they've already done the meter, then I'm not sure what's what.


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 17, 2018)

Keep us informed...


----------

